# Mourning Geckos (Lepidodactylus lugubris) free to a great home



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

My mourning geckos have been reproducing like crazy. I started out with 5 and I have at least 12 now. Every time I look another one of the mamas has eggs. If anyone in the Atlanta area is interested I am willing to give up some of the babies. They are super easy to care for and are very interesting little captives. They vocalize often and tail slap to establish territories within their tank. If anyone has any questions my email is tlsmit6000[at]northgeorgia.edu.

Thanks,
Field Smith


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Wish I lived closer! Always wanted some geckos


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

I still have a bunch of these girls, I stopped counting at 27 eggs earlier today! I really enjoy them, I just have way too many right now. Anyone that gets some will definitely be satisfied. I even have gravid adults that I would be willing to give up.

Thanks,
Field


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

All have been sold.


----------

